# BrewHart BBQ Firing Up the Grill for Thanksgiving!!!!



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 26pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Black'">BrewHart BBQ</U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 26pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Black'"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o>







</o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 26pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Black'"><o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 26pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Black'"><o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 26pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Black'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">That?s right we are firing up the smoker for Thanksgiving this year to smoke [/B]<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region><st1lace><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Turkeys[/B]</st1lace></st1:country-region><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">!!!![/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o>







</o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Place orders by <o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Saturday, November 22<SUP>nd</SUP> <o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Call or email<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Jason Brewer<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">(850) 626-0492<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">[email protected]<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Thanksgiving Signature Smoked </U>[/B]<st1:country-region><st1lace><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Turkeys</U>[/B]</st1lace></st1:country-region><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The Birds will be slow smoked in our customized smoker and be delivered to certain areas upon request. The birds will be between 15#-20# <st1:country-region><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Turkeys</st1lace></st1:country-region><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">. The price is $45.00 per <st1:country-region><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Turkey</st1lace></st1:country-region><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Delivery available to certain areas upon request.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Attention: </U>[/B]<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">There are only 20 spots available on the grill for </U><st1:country-region><st1lace><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Turkeys</U></st1lace></st1:country-region><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"> so you must get your order in as soon as possible. We are only cooking one time, and wont be doing multiple cookings. To book your order you must e-mail [email protected] with your order including your phone number and address. To make sure that we will deliver to you please ask before ordering. All Deliverys or pick-ups must be made no later than 10am Thanksgiving morning.</U>


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I wish I was in town for it.



For those of you who have not had BrewHart yet, you owe it to yourself to try it.

I've ordered it on three ocassions -- one a taste test, second for the Grand Slam Captains meeting and third was for my daughter's baptism. 



It's special. Like between going fishing and eating AmberJ's pulled pork, I have friends trying figure out how to move down here now.



If it's 1/2 as good as the chicken, you'll knock mom and grandma over for seconds.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason I'm leaving and wont be back till the 24th or 25th... So Sorry I cant order one.. I'll ask mom and stepdad if they want one.. Thats the place you always drop my orders off at...


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Dont wait I allready have some orders and I believe we are going to get to that 20 turkey mark before the cut off date. Think about all the time you and your family will save allready having a hot turkey prepared and you didnt have to stay up half the night or wake up at the crack of dawn to get it ready. All the football you can watch and not cool!!!!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I know more people want turkeys. DOnt miss out!!!!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you for all of you whom have ordered turkeys. Thank you for allowing me to help in your families thanksgiving this year. Just to let everyone know I still have space left on the grill for more turkeys if you are interested.


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Check PMs


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys, 

Where's Allentown and how far away is it from NAS Pensacola. 

Paul


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I can meet you in town somewhere I am gonna be near Langely and scenic for one of my drops.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

2 more days to get your turkey orders in


----------

